# Wärmeisolierter Schaltschrank?



## plc_tippser (23 Oktober 2006)

Hei,

gibt es einen Schaltschrank der Wärmeisoliert ist? Ich habe Umgebungstemperatur von bis zu 100°C für den Schrank mit einer Luft/Wasserkühlung. Trotzdem wird es schwirig, die Temperatur bei der äußeren Einstrahlung auf ein erträgliches Mass runterzubringen.

Gruß, pt


----------



## PeterEF (23 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wir haben hier schon diverse Outdoor-Gehäuse von Rittal verbaut (CS Outdoor), die sind doppelwandig und speziell gegen Erwärmung durch (Sonnen-)Strahlung gebaut.


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Oktober 2006)

Damit hatte ich auch schon geliebäugelt, den K-Wert kennst du sicherlich nicht, ....oder?

pt


----------



## PeterEF (23 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

mit k-Werten kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber wenn du welche erfährst?


----------

